# Aquasoil Cleaning



## cbennett (Oct 20, 2005)

you vacuum clean just like any other substrate, using a python or a regular gravel vacuum using just suction into a bucket. I have aquasoil and whenever i do a water change i lightly vacuum the substrate with my python when I start the water change. I don't try to vacuum too much since it's good for the plants.


----------



## Archey33 (Oct 3, 2007)

Just incase it gets all crappy.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

the very fine pieces will get sucked, but the rest should be heavy enough to just circle around the tube but not get sucked up. I've actually vacummed my aqua soil on a few temp tanks to get all water out as I need to move the entire rack.

why do you want to vacuum it anyway?


----------



## Roy Deki (Jan 13, 2004)

When I tear down a tank to create a new scape, I always take out the old AS and rinse it out in a bucket. Much like rinsing new Flourite. I then spread it out on a plastic sheet and let it TOTALY dry out. Then it's ready to be used again. Otherwise fine dust particles seem to suspend in the water and takes 2 weeks and many water changes to clear.

If you are not tearing down the tank then a light vaccum over the substrate surface is all you need to do. I will do this at every other weekly water change. If you have a lot of detritus collecting then you should do this with much more regularity. As for the food and fish waste that make it down into the substrate, let the plant roots do there thing.


----------



## Archey33 (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks, you guys are really helpful


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I never clean the substrate, especially something like aquasoil that could easily be crushed into mud.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

sandiegoryu said:


> I never clean the substrate, especially something like aquasoil that could easily be crushed into mud.


Agreed. I try never to disturb if at all possible.


----------

